# Base64 und javax.commerce.util.Base64.



## meladamo (29. Dez 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich baue einen Client und möchte meine Daten base64 codiert übertragen. Da ich das Rad nicht neu erfinden wollte, habe ich im Internet etwas nachgeguckt, ob es schon Source Codes zu base64 Codierung/Decodierung gibt. Ich habe auch einige gefunden. Aber die funktionieren nicht richtig. Ich bin während meiner Internetrecherche auf eine Klasse namens javax.commerce.util.Base64Decoder gestoßen. Es gibt zwar eine API-Dokumentation aber nichts zum Downloaden. Kann mir einer vielleicht verraten, wo ich diese Klasse downloaden kann oder eine richtig funktionierende Implementation von base64 finden kann?

Danke


----------



## Guest (29. Dez 2004)

Bei der Mail API von SUN gibt es Base64-Streams.
Guckst Du bei SUN.


----------



## Guest (29. Dez 2004)

...genauer gesagt in mail.jar
com.sun.mail.util.BASE64EncoderStream
com.sun.mail.util.BASE64DecoderStream


----------



## meladamo (30. Dez 2004)

Wo befinden sich denn diese Klassen genau? Ich habe bei der offiziellen Seite von sun geguckt, aber nicht mal eine API Dokumentation gibt es dort!


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Dez 2004)

gibts das nicht auch im jakarta.commons.lang?


----------



## Guest (30. Dez 2004)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gibts das nicht auch im jakarta.commons.lang?


Jajn. In commons.codec
und in zig anderen Libs (w3c, jboss etc.)


----------

